
Entrepreneurial Proverbs - precipice
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/03/entrepreneurial_proverbs.html
======
Alex3917
The serial entrepreneur proverb:

If you go to bat enough times you may never hit a home run, but sooner or
later you're bound to get hit by a pitch and walked.

